# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Сценарии и программы мероприятий > Юбилеи >  Юбилей начальника отдела культуры

## Tasha1979

Здравствуйте! У нашего начальника Отдела культуры района скоро юбилей - 60 лет. Нужно срочно подготовить сценарий мероприятия, приглашён областной министр культуры, глава района и прочее начальство. Всё будет на сцене РДК. Юбиляру хочется чтоб с театрализацией. Ума не приложу что делать.... Подскажите, может кто уже проводил такое.

----------


## wert266

> Здравствуйте! У нашего начальника Отдела культуры района скоро юбилей - 60 лет. Нужно срочно подготовить сценарий мероприятия, приглашён областной министр культуры, глава района и прочее начальство. Всё будет на сцене РДК. Юбиляру хочется чтоб с театрализацией. Ума не приложу что делать.... Подскажите, может кто уже проводил такое.


можно сделать песню Пугачевой "также как все как все , как все я по земле хожу..."но сделать видео монтаж он (она) в обыденной обстановке. Дома у плиты, на рыбалке, стирает, колет дрова, работает в саду. Но не в коем случае не в кабинете, за работой. Это не то. У нас было здорово. Попробуйте.

----------

Marijana (04.01.2017)

----------


## Tasha1979

_"сделать видео монтаж он (она) в обыденной обстановке. Дома у плиты, на рыбалке, стирает, колет дрова, работает в саду. Но не в коем случае не в кабинете, за работой."_
Спасибо! Хорошая идея! Попробую воплотить.

----------


## Tasha1979

Первого ноября провели юбилей. Делать пришлось быстро. Идею подсмотрела на любимом форуме. Выкладываю сценарий, мож кому пригодится. Юбиляру понравилось, он хотел с театрализацией и юмором, без официоза. Всё было на сцене РДК. Народ в зале хохотал. Вроде всем понравилось. 

*«Сказание о Петре Васильевиче или Дело №60»*
_Сценарий мероприятия, посвящённого 60-летию П.В. Беломыцева, 
начальника отдела культуры администрации Тамбовского района_
_По мотивам «Сказа по Федоте-стрельце», Л.Филатова_
Сбоку висит экран, на нём заставка: «Сказание о Петре Васильевиче или Дело №60».
По ходу мероприятия проецируются фотографии юбиляра от рождения до настоящего времени.
Опущен экран для фильмов и задрапирован (т.к. в настоящее время занавес не работает)

Выходят дети (младший состав ансамбля «Ретро»(духовой), руководитель – юбиляр), оглядываясь «чтоб их не заметили»,
 исполняют «Happy birthday» и убегают

Экран поднимается.
На середине сцены стоит трон, за ним ширмы, разрисованные под царские палаты,
 с края сцены стоит изба. Раздвигаются шторки на окошке избы. В окне появляется Сказительница, достаёт книгу с названием «Сказание о Петре Васильевиче».

Сказительница     
Верьте аль не верьте,  а  жил  на  белом  свете  Пётр - начальник,  в делах творческих совсем не чайник.  Служба у Петра – культура села.  Народу – кружки да гуляния, Петру – планов и отчётов писание. 
/Выходит Царь, залазит на трон, пытается надеть корону на лысину./
Вот и сейчас объявляю скорей - У Петра Васильевича сегодня  Юбилей! Нонче все должны петь и плясать, чтоб перед царём-батюшкой не оплошать. Он всем приказал здесь собраться, и над культурой впредь не издеваться. 

Царь
     То ли леший нынче рьян,
     То ли воздух нынче пьян,
     То ли в ухе приключился
     У меня какой изъян?

     То ли из моих из окон
     Оглашен такой закон,
     Чтобы я с делами царства
     Был ни капли не знаком?!?

     Мамка, быстро подь сюды! 
Говори, иль жди беды!
Юбиляр наш где родилси,
Где училси и кады?

Выходит Нянька, согнута, держится за поясницу

Нянька
     Ой, чавой-то худо мне!
(В зал) Слышь, как хрумкает в спине?
     Словом, раз такое дело -
     Я вообче на бюлютне!   

  Согнулась, пытается уйти
  Царь

     Ты опять в свою дуду?
     Сдам в тюрьму, имей в виду!
     Я ж не просто балабоню,
     Я ж политику веду!

     Нешто я да не пойму
     При моем-то при уму?..
     Юбилей я уважаю!
     Сображаю, что к чему!

Нянька
А табе оно зачем?
Больше что ля нет проблем?
Знаю токма что к культуре,
Он давно прирос совсем…

Царь. 
Ты по форме докладай,
А не знашь - ступай узнай
Сбегай что ли к методистам,
Трудовую полистай…

Нянька
Наш Василич, говорят,
Разменяет 60-т.
Накопил, поди, немало,
Всяких званий и наград.

Царь. 
Он конечно в доску свой,
И нальет не по одной…
Вдруг да в ентом панибратстве
Маскируется герой?
Нянька 
Кресло царское дано,
А тупой ты как бревно.
Кто работает в культуре
Тот герой давным-давно… 

Есть у них такое гадство – 
«ненормированный день»!
Я б сказала просто рабство,
Но с тобою спорить лень

Царь. 
Цыц, дуреха!.. Замолчи!..
Тесту место у печи!
Ну-ка, марш к себе в светлицу
И сольфеджию учи!

Вот послал мне Бог «спеца»
Тараторит без конца
А дела стоят на месте…
Где вы, Двое из ларца?!

Сказительница     
Были у царя два стрельца из ларца, одинаковы с лица. 
Вставали рано, да царю вместо начальника охраны.  
Нацепят очки огромны -  и шасть  по  району.   
Информацию собирают в народе, да в Интернете тоже бродят вроде.  
Подслушивают разговорчики: а вдруг в завелись заговорщики? 
Где чаво услышат -  в  книжечку запишут. 
А в семь в аккурат - к царю на доклад.

Появляются двое, у каждого в руках по папке с надписью «Дело № 60»

Двое из ларца. 
Царь, привет! Отчёт готов.
Здесь досье на всех дружков
На Беломыцева отдельно.
Сразу о пяти томов!

Царь. 
Это дело! Начинай!
Ни графы не упускай.
Я должён быть в курсе дела!
Не казнить чтоб невзначай…..

Двое из ларца. 
Значить вот каки дела:
Петра мама родила,
В процвятающем селе
Был ноябрь на дворе

Сказительница     
Во селе, да во Георгиевке, той что в Кемеровской области, 
родила Евдокия от Василя. Мальца еле до срока доносила. 
Он богатырём родился, да везде сгодился. 
Имя Пётр дали. Не далеко ему до медали!  
Двое из ларца. 
Рос смышлёный, работящий
И по девкам не гулящий
Ко труду приучен был
И со спортом он дружил

Отучился восемь лет,
Позвала судьба в Муз-пед.
Вот когда его к культуре 
вдруг ослаб иммунитет!

Вот диплом он получил
Не тужил и не бузил
И однажды рано утром 
Он повестку получил

Сказительница     
А как известно, повестка – не приглашение! 
На два года за тебя принимают решение.
Вот и выпала Петру в танковую часть дорога,
Где он в оркестре оттрубил два года,
Тут же в Благовещенском ДШИ по классу фортепиано преподавая 
Детям военных к культуре и искусству любовь прививая.

Двое из ларца. 
Служба-службой, дембель скор.
Вновь Тамбовский наш простор.

И в Жариковский Дом культуры
Пошёл работать худруком! 

Как растянет свой баян
Весь колхоз как будто пьян

Песни день и ночь горланют!
Енто плюс али изъян?

Сказительница     
Недолго Пётр думал-решал, 
работать в Кузьмовский Дом культуры побежал. 
Там он десять лет худруком работал,
Да не абы-как, а до седьмого пота. 
С ним хор звание «Народный» получил, 
да весь район петь-плясать поучил. 
Вот он каков! В каждый клуб бы таких Петров!

Двое из ларца. 
Дальше резкий поворот
Привёл его в Тамбовку…Вот!

В детской муз. школе,(потрезвому – не с пьяну!)
Стал он преподавателем по классу баяна.

Ансамблем «Жаворонушки» пару лет руководил
Звание «Народный» с ними заслужил.

В это же время в Институте хабаровском отучился
И на месте директора музыкальной школы очутился.

Через два года работы без халтуры
Назначили его Начальником Отдела культуры.

А шесть лет назад он ансамбль создал
Который в районе известный всем стал

Уже удостоен он «народный» звания
И носит ансамбль «Ретро» название.

Сказительница     
Чуть самое важное не пропустили! 
Пётр с женой дочь и сына родили! 

Катя и Саша – любимые внуки! 
Ещё его руки не знают скуки! 

18 лет он культурой управляет в районе!
И с ним вся культура опять на подъёме!

Царь. 
И что делать? Прям хоть вой.
Так и знал, что он герой!
Как таперя с ним работать?
Нет зацепки ни одной!

Можа где-то что ни так?
Мож в культуре той бардак?
Можа трезвый он хороший
А как пьяный, так дурак?

Не нажить за 60-т
Матерьал на компромат?
Это сказки! Хоть зарежьте
А такого не быват!

Нянька. 
Растревожилси…гляди,
По себе-то не суди…
Есть ешо в культуре люди,
Ничета тебе, поди.

Хоть на вид он и простак,
А башкой варить мастак,
И талантлив и сурьёзный,
И на выдумки во как!

Царь.
     Обыщи весь белый свет -
     Таковых в природе нет!
     Энто я тебе, голуба,
     Говорю, как краевед!..

Двое из ларца. 
Информацию итожим,
О которой знают все
У Петра в статьях возможных
Безупречное досье!

Разворачиваются, маршируя уходят.

Нянька 
Всё, Царь, надо не забыть
И Петра то наградить!
Он тамбовскую культуру
Ни кому не дал сломить!

Царь.
     Ну да ладно, за престиж
     Чёрта лысого простишь!
     Дам пятак ему на водку
     Раз ты ентого хотишь!..

Царь садится на трон, Нянька стоит рядом.
Двое из ларца уходят за юбиляром, который сидит в зале.

Опускается передний экран

Пока говорит Сказительница – меняются декорации:
Убирается трон и ширмы, 
с края сцены ставится стул и журнальный столик.

Сказительница     
Царь Петра к себе вызывает, да у того мобильный не отвечает. 
Царь на троне сидит – на весь мир сердит. 
Послал свою охрану за Петром, те перевернули его дом. 
Перетрясли все вещи, в гараже спёрли клещи, 
под машину заглянули, чуть жену Петра не умыкнули. 
Пётр услыхал о такой дерзости, решил царю сам визит нанести. 
Но охрана не спит так рано. 
Юбиляра поймали, лентой обвязали, 
чтобы он не упирался, от подарков не отказался. 
Царь подарил ему свой трон, а сам с нянькой ушёл вон. … 
И мне уж давно пора улепётывать со двора. 
Время пришло поздравленьям, подаркам, и номерам музыкальным ярким. 

Закрывает окошко. Поднимается экран. 
Двое из ларца вводят Юбиляра и сажают его за стол.


Подходят к микрофонам, читают из «Дела» или из свитков текст:

Двое из ларца
1.
Слово  царя  тверже  сухаря. 
Сказал наградить Петра, значит пришла пора.

2. 
А дабы наградить Петра и поздравить
Позвольте  слово главе администрации Тамбовского района предоставить.

Двое из ларца, изображая из себя телохранителей, стоят около Юбиляра.

/Змушко Н.Н., глава района/

Выбегает Царь, за ним Нянька со сковородкой

Царь
Люди добрые, скорей
Совладайте кто-нить с ней!
Енто что ишо за мода
Сковородкою в царей!

Я же ни какой злодей!
Поспрашай-ка у людей
Я ж радею за культуру
За развитие детей!

Нянька
Что ты старый то несёшь!
Вон, танцует молодёжь - 
В ДШИ все с малолетства
И одни таланты сплошь!

Убегают Царь и Нянька.

/Танец ДШИ – «Багамы»/

Выходят к микрофонам двое из ларца

Двое из ларца
1.
Нам сообщили, что вроде
Кто-то из министерства культуры тут бродит

2. 
Дабы не случилось недоразуменья
Просим посла из министерства 
Поздравить Петра Васильевича с днём рожденья.

Двое из ларца, изображая из себя телохранителей, стоят около Юбиляра.

/министерство  культуры/

Входит Царь, следом  Нянька.
Царь
У мене вопрос к табе! (к юбиляру)
Что важней в твоей судьбе?
Ты на чём играешь с кайфом:
На баяне аль трубе?

Нянька
Ты у нас такой дурак
По субботам али как?
Нешто он должон прилюдно
Объяснять такой пустяк?

Видно что ты не слыхал
Как Петра ансамбль играл
Щас они придут и дунут
Чтоб ты истину понял!

/ Ансамбль «Ретро», младший состав – «Карлсон»/

Выходят к микрофонам двое из ларца

Двое из ларца

Пётр Василич, к вам посол
С Благовещенска пришёл!

Мы поможем чтоб он быстро
Микрофон себе нашёл.

В юбилей послы нужны
Словно к пинджаку штаны!

Енто мы к тому сказали,
Что послы всегда важны!

Двое из ларца, изображая из себя телохранителей, стоят около Юбиляра.

/АОДНТ/

Забегает царь, говорит Юбиляру.

Царь
    Там собрался у ворот (показывает за кулисы)
     Энтот... как его... народ!
     В обчем, дело принимает
     Социяльный оборот!

     Нам таперь - имей в виду! - 
     Надо быть с толпой в ладу:
     Деспотизм сейчас не в моде,
     Демократия в ходу.

Входит Нянька

Нянька
Всё, народ не удержать!
Значит надо поддержать!
В поздравленье юбиляру
Кто-то хочет спеть сплясать.

Нянька хватает Царя и убегает

/Муз.номер от СДК Раздольное/


Двое из ларца
1.
Слово молвить хотят начальники важные
Руководители хозяйств, главы администраций отважные

2.
Они Петра Васильевича поздравить могут подойти к микрофону
Потому как молчать нет никакого резону.

/ Слово глав администраций и руководителей хозяйств/

Двое из ларца
1.
Из-за кулисы песнь доносится
Ласкает слух многоголостица

2. 
Ну ты чудак, намёк не понимаешь!
Это Кузьмовский коллектив на сцену просится!

/СДК Козьмодемьяновка/

Двое из ларца
1.
От коллег из Константиновского района
Прибыл подарок просто огромный!

2.
Просим встречать их бурной овацией
Пока они выносят свои декорации.

/Кукольный театр ДК Константиновка/

Двое из ларца
1.
Просим выйти к микрофону
Коллег из соседних районов

2. 
Тех, кто также руководит культурой
И не занимается по жизни халтурой.

/слово коллег/

Двое из ларца
1.
От коллективов творческих нашего Дома
Примите песню русскую, что всякому знакома
2. 
Ансамбль «Лель» встречайте дружно 
И подпевайте, если нужно.

/ансамбль «ЛЕЛЬ» РДК Тамбовка – «Вишня белоснежная»/

Двое из ларца
1.
Поздравленья принимайте от подчинённых
В работу свою, как и вы, влюблённых
2. 
От лица всех культработников нашего району
Нина Андреевна Неежко выходит к микрофону

/ Директор МЦБ Неежко Н.А./

Двое из ларца
Мы полезных перспектив
Никогда не супротив
И прошу меня зачислить
В культпросветный  коллектив

А чего, я так зажгу
Не приснится и врагу!
Но вот спеть так как Галина  
Я, пожалуй, не смогу!

/ Директор СДК с.Муравьёвка, Павленко Галина – Я назову планету именем твоим/

Двое из ларца

Из слов соткалось полотно
И сразу видно всем одно:
Пётр наш живёт культурой,
Сросся с ней, без всяких но.

     Утром наливает суп -
     Сразу мысль: а как там клуб?
     Как музей, библиотеки,
     И в деревне как досуг?!

     Ночью встанет у окна
     И стоит всю ночь без сна -
     Всё радеет о культуре,
     Как там, бедная, она?

/ответное слово юбиляра/

Двое из ларца
Дружно просим юбиляра осуществить нашу мечту –
Лет ещё хотя бы десять оставайтесь на посту!

/ансамбль «Ретро» и солист Н.Сорокоумов – «Рано прощаться»/

Двое из ларца
Вот такая сказочка ладная – весёлая да складная. 
Всех друзей собрал Петра Юбилей.
Так пускай же ещё годы долгие, сохранив результаты высокие, руководит Пётр Васильевич культурой народу на радость, культуре на процветание! 
А мы вам говорим -  до свидания!


По ходу мероприятия пришлось ещё кучу выступающих вписать-объявить. 
А вот сценарий в Ворде - http://files.mail.ru/5K62KT
Есть фото и видео, озвучка, если надо выложу.

----------


## Tasha1979

Вот фото

----------

Ирина Рыжова (25.10.2019)

----------


## Рамоновна

Стихи а-ля Филатов- супер!!!

----------


## Леди N

Мы делали юбилей нашего учредителя в стиле "17 мгновений весны". Музыка из фильма, переделанные песни, "встреча с мужем" в кафе "Элефант", лирические отступления и "совершенно секретно"- всё по законам легендарного фильма.  А вот ещё неплохое стихотворение на день рождения мужчиины (при желании легко переделывается под женщину).
Не по- праздничному позолоченного,
А по- будничному озабоченного...
Сложа руки сидеть не умеющего 
И душою вовек не стареющего,
Ни морщин, ни седин не считавшего,
Мужской силы не растерявшего,
Сохранившего глаз свечение
Поздравляем мы С Днём Рождения!!

----------

Ленок солнышко (13.06.2018)

----------


## Leli&hna

У нас тоже скоро юбилей начальника. Вернее ..........цы. Так что благодарю. :Tender:

----------


## Цинториончик

Ребята, всем приветик!!! Есть просьба у нас намечается грандиознае событие. У начальниканашего юбилей 60, но она не хочет акцентировать на этой дате, а желает отметить это как 40 лет творческой деятельности. Кто сталкивался с чем то подобным??? Буду рада любому материалу и идеям!!!

----------


## vika_zar

*Цинториончик*, Добрый день! День рождение есть день рождение и от него никуда не уйдешь. Не хочет именинник акцентировать внимание именно на цифре 60 - не надо. Просто поздравляйте, а внимание обратите на деятельность именинницы, и конечно же пусть звучит 40 лет творчеству.

----------


## лариса львовна

*Цинториончик*, может порыться и собрать по годам фильм?или слайд?или хотя бы 5 10 15 20....?достижений полно.вот и вспомнть с коллегами что было знаменательного.если подключить родных(семью),то можно раздобыть кластные фотки,а может даже и видео.такой сюрприз не может не порадовать особенно творческого человека!самое главное держать всё в секрете!
это первая пришедшая мысль...
пригласить по возможности первых людей с кем начинала?учеников,если такие есть?
первые песни или танцы или постановки?поездки куда-то.с кем вместе начинала...учёба,карьерный рост?
может своими мыслишками натолкну тебя на нужную идею?то тогда безумно рада.
поздравляю с замужеством!а девчата все пропали сами и здесь тихо.бывает правда кто-нибудь встрепенёт  каким то вопросом.
новеньким влиться стало тяжело и нет того затягивающего общения как раньше :Meeting:

----------


## лариса львовна

*Anytka-80*, может мысль и бредовая...
может быть как фрагмент...какой то персонаж поровозиком друг за другом вести детей по разным горкам,но перед этим как помнишь вредные советы остера?по этому типу объяснять правила поведения или как делать не надо...или станции .т.е.станция качель мы с вами будем делать приседания взявшись за руки по очереди.один встаёт другой садится.дальше можно танцы цветные если лесенка и т.д.это после торжественной части конечно.
у каждого тараканы свои,а это мои :Derisive:

----------


## Цинториончик

> новеньким влиться стало тяжело и нет того затягивающего общения как раньше


Я думаю это временно - лето!!! Все кто в делах, кто наоборот отдыхает!!! Наступит осень и всё встанет на круги своя!!!
Спасибо огромное за поздравление!!!

----------


## galina4777

спасибо Вам большое, просто супер!!!

----------

